# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  حجم بالای برنامه

## Pascal

برنامه ای ساده شامل یک 
EditLabelButton
هست، که با کلیک روی دکمه، متن لیبل تغییر می کند، اما حجم فایل خیلی زیاده ، همانطور که در عکس ها مشاهده میشه فایل بعد از نصب حجمش به 21 مگابایت میرسه !
چه راهکار هایی را برای کاهش حجم برنامه پیشنهاد میدهید ؟

----------


## hp1361

آیا در مورد حجم زیاد برنامه، یک علامت سوال بزرگ توی ذهنتونه؟(برنامه های نوشته شده در دلفی برای اندروید)

آیا در مورد حجم زیاد برنامه، یک علامت سوال بزرگ توی ذهنتونه؟چیز جدیدی نیست! در گذشته های بسیار دور نیز همین وضعیت بود. زمانیکه حجم برنامه ساده ای چون «ماشین حساب» صرفاً 33کیلوبایت بود، درحالیکه همون برنامه بزبان دلفی(نسخه 1) حجمی حدود 300کیلوبایت داشت(حدود 10 برابر). حالا هم همون سوال مطرحه! اما باید دید موضوع سوال چیه(زاویه نگاه به مسئله)؟ نکته اینجاست:آیا سوال در مورد تکنولوژی بکار رفته است؟ قاعدتا استفاده از این تکنولوژی است که امکان نوشتن برنامه بصورت Cross-platform را مهیا نموده: نوشتن یک کد برنامه و استفاده از آن در اندروید و iOS! یقیناً برای رسیدن به همچین امکانی، تحمیل حجم اضافی در برنامه ها اجتناب ناپذیر خواهد بود.

ادامه داستان در منبع

موفق باشیم

----------


## mkarimpour

با عرض سلام
در مورد سایز فایل خروجی، اگر شما با مد Release کامپایل کنید، اندازه فایل نهایی به مراتب کاهش پیدا خواهد کرد.
دوست عزیزم درست گفته اند. وقتی شما این قابلیت رو داشته باشید که با یک کد، خروجی رو به بسترهای مختلف کامپایل کنید، بعضی چیزها رو باید قبول کرد که یکیش هم اندازه فایل است. من فکر می کنم در نسخه های بعدی FireMonkey این مورد بهبود پیدا خواهد کرد. در پایان باید یاد آوری کنم که بستر برنامه نویسی موبایل که شرکت امبارکادرو در پیش گرفته است خاصیت re-targeting without change source core هست. یعنی یک بار بنویس و برای هر بستر که می خواهید کامپایل کنید. در حال حاضر بسترهای Win32/64 - OSX - iOS - Android پشتیبانی می شود. برنامه برای آینده این است که بسترهایی مانند WinRT - Linux Server اضافه شوند. به عنوان مثال زمانیکه چارچوب FireMonkey بستر WinRT را پشتیبانی کند، شما فقط برنامه خود را یکبار برای این بستر کامپایل خواهید کرد و هیچ تغییر دیگری در کد و UI نخواهید داد و این بزرگترین مزیت FireMonkey است.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

اینکه حجمش بالا می ره که مشکل بسیار جدی نیست! :اشتباه: 
چون دلفی نیاز داره تا کد رو تبدیل به کد برای خواندن اندروید بکنه این طوریه اما اگر با اکلیپیس یا جاوا بنویسید چون نزدیک به زبان اندروید هست حجم زیادی نداره.

----------

